# 2016 "BIG FISH AWARDS"/ aka *BUMP* Board



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

*Here's an ongoing leaderboard for the top fish caught in our Southwest Ohio area:*
-If you catch a bigger fish than one of the current leader and want to *bump* it, please reply to the thread with the species, length, body of water, and a quick note containing anything you want to share about the catch.

You must include a photo of the fish with some sort of measuring device or proof of length. (If you can't prove the length down to the nearest inch, you can still submit it for an "honorable mention"). This is an honor system, so please keep it honest and the discussions clean. Any fish caught from Jan 1st, 2015 until December 31st, 2015 is eligible and fish must be caught from a body of water in Southwest Ohio. (Any disputes will be settled by a vote from fellow OFG members.) Good luck!!!

The following species are eligible:
*BASS*:
Largemouth
Smallmouth
Spotted Bass
White bass
Hybrid/Striper

*CATFISH*:
Blue
Channel
Flathead

*OTHER*:
Crappie
Saugeye/Walleye
Carp/Buffalo/Drum
Bluegill/Sunfish
Rockbass
Musky
Gar
Trout

-House

*Last year's 2015 Big Fish awards went to the following anglers.*
*LARGEMOUTH BASS
1) SMITTY FISHER - 22in largemouth bass. Caught on 5in swimbait. Gravel pit, September 2015








Smallmouth
1) coangler: 21.5 inch smallmouth bass. Whitewater River. 50 degree water temp. 12/12/15
Jerkbait along current seam








Spotted Bass
1) ESTRONG:
Spotted Bass, 16 inches. Caught: May 15th, 2015. Location: Local Water Impoundment
Other: See "official" report here.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/15-minutes-10-casts-3-fish-back-to-the-books.280288/








Hybrid Striped Bass:
1) lynchingfish513 - Hybrid. 28.5 inches 8.46 pounds Caught on large minnow. 








STRIPED BASS:
1) BNT55 
25" & 6.5# Whitewater. Swimbait








CATFISH:
Blue Catfish
1) SMITTYFISHER 47 inches and 52 pounds. Big cat. I got her in flooded Ohio River winter conditions. The day started off at 0 degrees, but the cat and a nice paddlefish warmed me up. 








Channel
1) LYNCHINGFISH513
29 inches 10 pounds Caught on the Ohio river using cut skipjack.









Flathead
1) Estrong 39 inches 

Crappie
1) YAKFISH 15" White Crappie March 21, 2015 Tube bait








Saugeye/Walleye
1) CatMangler 25.75"
-Mythical Eastwood saugeye. Stretched to almost 25.75", but I'm comfortable with calling at 25.5". 5.75#'s out of a weed bed in about 10-12 fow. Caught on a green pumpkin 3.75" tube jig just before sunset.









Bluegill/Sunfish
1)SALMONID 10.5"
-Gill taken on a Bobby Garland paddle bait fishing for crappies a little bit ago in the heavy wind, several other gills caught including one just under 9" and some small lm bass, HSB, channel cats and a few perch, ironically, never got any of my black crappies...








Rockbass
1)Flannel_Carp: Rockbass, 10", River Caught Sunday September 20,2015 Bait: Chrome/Blue Rebel Pop-R









Musky
1) Captain Failboat: 5". Caught at Caesar's Creek 6/4/2015 on a shallow crank, Shad colored. Not big, but my first ever. He flopped right before the picture but the board is 15 inches.








Pike:
1) FlannellCarp:
Species: Northern Pike Length: Pictured at 28.5" Date: 12/13/15








Gar
HOUSE: 48" and 51" gar. Caught 1/24/15 - Ohio River. 5/8ounce BPS lazer blade (chrome).








*


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

_* 2016 BUMP BOARD (Species 1-6): *_

*LARGEMOUTH BASS:
1) SMITTY FISHER: 
LMB-caught her at a old quarry on a 6 inch swim bait 23.25 inches.*
Fishing the swim bait over weed beds and she hammered and made 6 good runs as good as any hybrid I have caught. When she was done running she began her acrobatics one jump after another after another. She was fun and released healthy.
*
















-Honorable Mention (no measurement): Saugeye Tom "21 1/4 inch. No weight. .got her back in fast"
 
*
*SMALLMOUTH*
*1)* *Old Stinky Guy*
*20.75"* -Small stream, curly shad buzzbait.
**
*2)GarrettMyers** - (no details)*

*
HOUSE - *well, since nobody else has claimed it, here comes a 19.5" Ohio River smallmouth. Caught on 5/13/2016 on a 5" white curly tailed grub. The river was completely blown out with 1" visibility and this fish hit the grub as soon as it hit the water behind a large rock.








*
*
_*SPOTTED BASS*_
*1) SMITTYFISHER: 17.5inches, ohio river, split tail grub.*
One from the spring when they were moving up and feeding








*
*
_*HYBRID STRIPED BASS*_

* 1) HOUSE:*
*28inch hybrid striped bass caught on a 5" swimbait. *
*







*

*2) Smittyfisher - Caught on small crank bait. 24.25 of slobie fatness*
* *
* 3) Smittyfisher- 23 inch fatty Hybrid caught on small swim bait.*








 


Honorable Mention (no measurement): Bigguy513: HYBRID STRIPED BASS, LMR, 23", 6LBS Purple and White Swimbait w/ homemade jig head.








*
STRIPED BASS*
Honorable Mention: (no measurement): HOUSE - 30" 13.6pounds. Caught 3/8/2016 on a BPS rattletrap. Ohio River tributary.









24" striper, swimbait:








*
WHITE BASS*
Smittyfisher - 17 inches cought on small swim bait .
*















*


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

* 2016 BUMP BOARD (Species 6-16): *

_*BLUE CATFISH*_
_*1)(no entries)*_

_*CHANNEL CATFISH*_
_*1) *_*CATMANGLER: 27"
27" channel, bit on a miniature lobster found dead, and wreaking like a bag of shrimp left out in the sun all day!
*
*2) CATMANGLER: 26"*
*26" channel, last night during the thunder storm. Blue gill head:*
*







*
*
FLATHEAD
1) OLD STINKY GUY: *34" shovelhead. cut bait








*
2) HOUSE: 
-*This one will probably get smashed by one of the GMR guys. 30" Flatty caught on 3/11/2016 on a Heddon Sonar blade bait. Ohio River tributary.
















2) ESTRONG (Tie 30")
Bump/Tie... 30 inch Flattie. I know others have caught bigger, come on dudes, put a tape to your catches! Plenty of 36"+ flats already. Everyone would love to see a 40"+ on tape.








Honorable Mentions (no measurements):
1) [email protected],Jun 16, 2016








-Large flatty, didn't have a scale with us but well over 50lbs.

2)OhioOutdoors365:
*
CRAPPIE:
1)z3bul0n: 14" crappie out the GMR

2) ZARASPOOK: Grand Lake St, Mary's 13.5" black crappie caught 4-25-16 on Garland Swim Shad in Key Lime version.







*

*2) GARRETTMEYERS: 13" crappie:
*
_*SAUGEYE/WALLEYE*_
*1) OLD STINKY GUY: 28.5"









28.5" saugzilla
GMR
5" Vic Coomer grub
5am

2)Eatsleepfish
6-15-16 GMR 26.5in, 5lbs, 13oz
Silver flake 3.5in curly shad drifted through a deep pool on a 1/4oz jighead.*
Walleye or saugeye. Honestly I was going to go with walleye in person, but pics show some other features I didn't notice in person. The dorsal fin is 100% walleye, the tail looks about right, but the sides have me confused. Either way what a fish.


*
*
_*CARP/BUFFALO/DRUM:*_
*1) Eatsleepfish*
GMR 8-14-16 Chartreuse grub 
*33 inches*, 15lbs, 14oz








*
2) CAT MANGLER: **29" carp, *(+1bonus inch for amazing color)
Scale is busted I think, but weighed around 12. On a green pumpkin 3.75" tube, the same bait that keeps catching all the species I'm not expecting! 

*
HOUSE: Freshwater Drum 24" Caught 2/15/2016 on a BPS lazer blade. LMR







*

_*BLUEGILL/SUNFISH*_
*1) brandonw*
*







*
*2) ML1197* 9.75" bluegill:
 (He probably used it for catfish bait)
*







*
*3) EatSleepFish*
9" Bluegill: Caught July 23. Caught in a creek with a rainbow trout colored rooster tail. 8.5in and 8oz


_*ROCKBASS*_
*1) rwareoutdoors: 
10" GMR Rock Bass








2) 9LEFT  *Mad river rock bass at 9.5"
Well I may as well post one too, we'll see how long it takes to beat... 
*









MUSKY 
1) (no entries)

PIKE*
*Honorable mention (No Measurement:*
*rwareoutdoors 30" GMR Northern Pike. Caught July 23rd at 630am. Had a hard time getting an exact measurement but he's around 30".*
**

*GAR*
*1) HOUSE: 48" gar. LMR. 3" Vic Coomer Curly Shad.









TROUT:
*Honorable Mention (No measurement): CRAWDUDE: brown trout caught 2/7. I didn't get a shot with the tape measure. It went 20.5"









*


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

8.5" Yellow Perch. Caught at Grand Lake St. Marys 3/1/16. Yeah, I know there is no measuring scale in the photo. Not a big deal since there isn't a "big fish" category for perch anyway! 





  








IMG_20160301_Perch




__
zaraspook


__
Mar 2, 2016




GLSM 3-1-16 Perch


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

montagc said:


> I'm simple and the poll confused me. We voting for a fish we caught or a person's entry in last years bump board?


The poll is for favorite largest fish posted to the bump board last year. This forum though, is the 2016 bump board.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea, the poll was just to vote on your favorite fish caught from last year's 2015 board. (I updated Estrong's flathead, by the way. I had missed that some how, sorry).

As to the 2016 board...it's about to get really really busy with this warm weather coming.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Come on man, no brown trout??


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> Yea, the poll was just to vote on your favorite fish caught from last year's 2015 board. (I updated Estrong's flathead, by the way. I had missed that some how, sorry).
> 
> As to the 2016 board...it's about to get really really busy with this warm weather coming.


Thank You Darling! You're so sweet! LOL...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Come on man, no brown trout??


Let's add trout in there, that's a good idea.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> Come on man, no brown trout??


We ain't in the business of coddlin fly fisherman in these parts Thom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> We ain't in the business of coddlin fly fisherman in these parts Thom!


You be a hard man today


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Yea, the poll was just to vote on your favorite fish caught from last year's 2015 board.


Oops, I screwed that up. I voted for the favorite fish I caught. Oh well.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

ML1187 said:


> We ain't in the business of coddlin fly fisherman in these parts Thom!


Where's the love! I just bought a pack of swimbaits.... to study to make a fly version! LOL!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, to get the ball rolling, here is an "honorable mention" brown trout caught 2/7. I didn't get a shot with the tape measure. It went 20.5"


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

One of my favorite pics Crawdude!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

co-angler said:


> One of my favorite pics Crawdude!


Thanks man! I'll once I finish the report I'm going to post it here as well as the blog. I just have to stop doing 10 things at once! Hahahaha!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> Thanks man! I'll once I finish the report I'm going to post it here as well as the blog. I just have to stop doing 10 things at once! Hahahaha!


Where can I find your blog. I like reading fishing blogs locally and other states.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Aaron2012 said:


> Where can I find your blog. I like reading fishing blogs locally and other states.


It hasn't gone live yet. I'm 95% finished. I have a backlog of fishing reports to kick it off. It will be outdoor content, mainly fishing, but also camping and rock climbing, and wherever else I find myself outside. I'm hoping to have some other writers contribute too. www.manupacreek.com is the url. I'll make sure to put the link in my signature once it's up.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I'm sure I'll get overtaken very soon on this one, but here's a 13" crappie


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

I better hit home depot after work today... Do you guys think the 100ft Lufkin Tape Reel is going to be large enough or should I go with the 300ft Lufkin Tape Reel? Need to make sure I can validate my monsters. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lufkin-300-ft-Reel-Tape-L1709N/202077462


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Grand Lake St, Mary's 13.5" black crappie caught 4-25-16 on Garland Swim Shad in Key Lime version.




  








IMG_20160425_GLSM FishOhio




__
zaraspook


__
Apr 25, 2016




GLSM Fish Ohio 13+ Black Crappie on 4-25-16


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

HYBRID STRIPED BASS, LMR, 23", 6LBS. I guess I am rolling "honor system" here because I didn't want to hurt her anymore than I had to with pictures. But I promise she was weighed and measured with precision. Purple and White Swimbait w/ homemade jig head.

HYBRID STRIPED BASS, LMR, 21", no weight. Another "honor system" submission. Measurement taken but no weight registered. Minnow Grub.

SMALLMOUTH BUFFALO SUCKER, LMR, 29.5", 14LBS. A.K.A. the 'baby river manatee'. Red and Brown Swimbait.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

14" crappie out the GMR


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

That's the first legit "bump" we've had so far. Nice slab, Zeb!


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> That's the first legit "bump" we've had so far. Nice slab, Zeb!


Thanks man.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh what the heck...21 1/4 inch. No weight. .got her back in fast


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

23 inch fatty Hybrid cought on small swim bait. If you want to read more about the bite that day.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1098060676906744&id=1026045310774948


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking for a white bass photo I found this one. Cought on small crank bait. 24.25 of slobie fatness


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Found my white bass 17 inches cought on small swim bait . Here's a little write up on the fishing that day. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1046971482015664&id=1026045310774948


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Smittyfisher said:


> Looking for a white bass photo I found this one. Cought on small crank bait. 24.25 of slobie fatness


Look at the size of the eye on that thing. What a TOAD Smitty!


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> Look at the size of the eye on that thing. What a TOAD Smitty!


Honestly if house put his big fish on here no one would tale the top three but him. Lol I love these fish and that one had cold steel eyes.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Smittyfisher said:


> Honestly if house put his big fish on here no one would tale the top three but him.



This, I know to be true. I don't call him, The Big Fish Special for no reason now.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Smittyfisher said:


> Honestly if house put his big fish on here no one would tale the top three but him. Lol I love these fish and that one had cold steel eyes.


I'm no so sure about that, Smitty. You are throwing up some huge numbers this year, man! I'm glad I get to fish with you so much. Some of your tricks are rubbing off on me.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Since I'm not doing KayakWars this year, I haven't been carrying my measuring board with me much  I went back through the last few months of photos and found a few that I actually measured, though. I added a big flathead, gar, striper and smallmouth. Here are some different angles/photos of the fish:


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> Since I'm not doing KayakWars this year, I haven't been carrying my measuring board with me much  I went back through the last few months of photos and found a few that I actually measured, though. I added a big flathead, gar, striper and smallmouth. Here are some different angles/photos of the fish:


This is officially the 5th place I've seen that smallie. For that you get that Thom/Crawdude/Sender/Up a creek Smallie Posting of Excellence award.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

First Hybrid. No weight or length guessing 24-26".
I'll bring my scale and tape next time.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> This is officially the 5th place I've seen that smallie. For that you get that Thom/Crawdude/Sender/Up a creek Smallie Posting of Excellence award.


I don't catch many of them so I was really proud of it, hahaha.

*jmpmstr1998* - That's a heck of a hybrid, dude. I'll take one like that any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> I don't catch many of them so I was really proud of it, hahaha


I would be too, actually I'm majorly jealous.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

I caught a beauty this morning...
6-15-16
GMR
Walleye or saugeye. Honestly I was going to go with walleye in person, but pics show some other features I didn't notice in person. The dorsal fin is 100% walleye, the tail looks about right, but the sides have me confused. Either way what a fish.
26.5in, 5lbs, 13oz
Silver flake 3.5in curly shad drifted through a deep pool on a 1/4oz jighead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2013)

Large flatty, didn't have a scale with us but well over 50lbs


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Submitting LMB cought her at a old quarry on a 6 inch swim bair 23.25 inches.
Fishing the swim bait over weed beds and she hammered and made 6 good runs as good as any hybrid I have cought. When she was done running she began her acrobatics one jump after another after another. She was fun and released healthy.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Smittyfisher said:


> Submitting LMB cought her at a old quarry on a 6 inch swim bair 23.25 inches.
> Fishing the swim bait over weed beds and she hammered and made 6 good runs as good as any hybrid I have cought. When she was done running she began her acrobatics one jump after another after another. She was fun and released healthy.


Ridiculous


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Spotted bass 17.5 ohio river, split tail grub.
One from the spring when they were moving up and feeding


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Another dumb luck catch, but as they say, better to be lucky then good!

29" carp, with some bonus inches requested for color!(just joking) 
Scale is busted I think, but weighed around 12. On a green pumpkin 3.75" tube, the same bait that keeps catching all the species I'm not expecting!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I may as well post one too, we'll see how long it takes to beat... Mad river rock bass at 9.5"


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


>


Holy cow dude! Really, that things a fat cow!!! Wtg g man!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Holy crap Garrett!!! That's AWESOME!!!! If I'm reading that tape correctly, that's a 21" fish.,,, congrats bud!!!!!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Garrett!!! Where the hell you been? LOL... Oh wait, fishing, nevermind... 

Nice Hawg!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Great trophy smallmouth! Great catch! Congrats!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

*updated* June 27th, 2016. Did I miss anyone? Some sweet fish were added. That SMB was a giant, Gman!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I'll throw this up there:

26" channel, last night during the thunder storm. Blue gill head









PS, was joking about the extra inch on the carp but, what man wouldn't graciously accept an added inch to anything? thanks Rob!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

You had to post this 5 minutes after I was done editing this thing, didn't you... LOL. Heck of a fish, dude!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thanks all. That smallie was from a couple months ago. I just forgot to post it on here.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

HOUSE said:


> You had to post this 5 minutes after I was done editing this thing, didn't you... LOL. Heck of a fish, dude!


What about my 14lb buffalo (aka river manatee)?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> Thanks all. That smallie was from a couple months ago. I just forgot to post it on here.


...right.... That happens to me all time too Garrett ... I forget to post the biggest baddest fish of year! Lol!!! Nice fish bud!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't been on OGF much lately and monster fishing has been tough this year, but here are some of my fish for the board from the last month or two:

Here's a 9.3pound 28inch hybrid caught on a 5" swimbait in the dark:








VIDEO link below:


24" True striper that I can't find the measurement picture of:









Video of a smaller 26" hybrid release:
http://vid185.photobucket.com/albums/x123/WAREHOUSE77/Fishing 2016/April-May-June 2016/20160531_214854 26inch hybrid release_zpsegrlr5xe.mp4


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I haven't been on OGF much lately and monster fishing has been tough this year, but here are some of my fish for the board from the last month or two:
> 
> Here's a 9.3pound 28inch hybrid caught on a 5" swimbait in the dark:
> 
> ...


House those are some beasts, you are always one upping me. Lol you are the river king!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Smittyfisher said:


> House those are some beasts, you are always one upping me. Lol you are the river king!


Your fat and stubby lake stripes don't scare me!


...except for the 26" ones that probably weigh 10 pounds haha


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> You had to post this 5 minutes after I was done editing this thing, didn't you... LOL. Heck of a fish, dude!


Sorry, I am a doofus


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Never stop chasing! I've had a lot of fun on the river this year and some epic trips for the Hybrid scrapbook.

The first fish was a Goliath at 28", but he only weighed in at 8.5lbs. However, I'm not sure his lack in girth affected his stamina and power.


















The second fish weighed in around 8lbs and was just under 26".

















... And a bunch of these










... And a bunch that never made it in for pictures. The big ones can be tricky when you chasing them from up on the banks.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Man this bump board thread has turned into another "2016 fish pictures" thread lol.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

House and 513 your picts are getting me pumped, maybe I will switch back to fishing hybrids I have not really chased them since april


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump time! The guy I'm bumping will get mad but, he's a butthead anyways, so screw him!

27" channel, bit on a miniature lobster found dead, and wreaking like a bag of shrimp left out in the sun all day!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> Bump time! The guy I'm bumping will get mad but, he's a penishead anyways, so screw him!
> 
> 27" channel, bit on a miniature lobster found dead, and wreaking like a bag of shrimp left out in the sun all day!


Shady tape job.....lol


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Shady tape job.....lol


Yeah fish wouldn't cooperate for picture, but you still have to beat that other guys 26"! Oh, wait! Lol


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Gotta admit I'm not a big fan of fishing contests but I am a big fan of OGF, which seems a bit down anymore so I thought I'd play too....








28.5" saugzilla
GMR
5" Vic Coomer grub
5am


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Gotta admit I'm not a big fan of fishing contests but I am a big fan of OGF, which seems a bit down anymore so I thought I'd play too....
> View attachment 214195
> 
> 28.5" saugzilla
> ...


And clearly when you decide to "play", you play hard! Nice one, OSG.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

H


zaraspook said:


> And clearly when you decide to "play", you play hard! Nice one, OSG.


 Don't play fair. ...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Bump/Tie... 30 inch Flattie. I know others have caught bigger, come on dudes, put a tape to your catches! Plenty of 36"+ flats already. Everyone would love to see a 40"+ on tape.

View media item 79019
Honorable Mention: 39" Gar.

View media item 79093


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

*Updated 7/11/2016*
Catmangler bumped himself with a channel cat and OSG caught a monster saugfish, wow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat has that fish in a horse trough. ..feeding ir gold fish....


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Cat has that fish in a horse trough. ..feeding ir gold fish....


And ferrel cats!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

She won't hold up but it keeps things moving.

34" shovelhead
cut bait


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

This won't last long, but there are no bluegill entries so...

July 23.
Caught in a creek with a rainbow trout colored rooster tail.
8.5in and 8oz


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

That brown trout craw dude caught that went 20.5 is a monster. Nice catch man. I grew up on that river fishing for browns, never caught one that big. Beautiful fish.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

My best blue gill in a while


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> My best blue gill in a while


9 and 3/4???


----------



## rwareoutdoors (Apr 29, 2016)

10" GMR Rock Bass


----------



## rwareoutdoors (Apr 29, 2016)

30" GMR Northern Pike. Caught July 23rd at 630am. Had a hard time getting an exact measurement but he's around 30".

The Rock Bass was caught on May 22nd.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

20.75"
Small stream
curly shad buzzbait


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw a few sunfish so here's mine: 
- 10"
- Dayton private pond
- Roadrunner jig with twister tail grub


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry for the bump CM. It was the fish's fault I promise!

GMR
8-14-16
Chartreuse grub
33 inches, 15lbs, 14oz


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Sorry for the bump CM. It was the fish's fault I promise!
> 
> GMR
> 8-14-16
> ...


Wow, that burns man! Now I gotta go trash picking on the river to reclaim my manhood! 

Seriously though, nice one man! Bet that was fun. I'm thinking you'd have gotten another inch or two outta it, if it hadn't of gone and jacked it's tail all up! Well deserved!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

*Updated 8/15/16*
Huge carp and smallie added, wow!
Some of the photos got deleted with the last forum update, I'll try and fix that. Each thread is limited to 20 pictures, too, so I had to get rid of some of the 3rd place fish. Sorry


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Didn't realize till I got home what lousy pictures I took but I think you can see if the 36" inch tape (1/2 inch of blanks at the ends) was pulled taut and you were measuring from the tip of that lower jaw to the tip of it's tail my 37" inch measurement was accurate. before work at 5am, GMR, on a huge 5" curly shad on a 3/8 ounce jighead.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Popped this largemouth while musky fishing, no measurements


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Not exactly sure on length. I thought 20.5" and OSG said 21", so maybe 20.75"??? OSG had the previous big one and he told me to post this because it's bigger than his.


----------

